# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Lebak Bulus Koi Farm .......is back

## luki

awal Februari main ke tapos untuk melihat perkembangan ikan......
akhir nya di cek, ada beberapa yang siap untuk di pijah.....
kita sepakat untuk mencoba mepijah kan ikan yang sudah siap.....

yang paling siap dan ready untuk di pijah  Kohaku F1 anakan Lebak Bulus Koi Farm
yang oyagoi nya Sakai Wakashoryu yang sudah di lelang di :

*http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...8-Terakhir-%29*


di karenakan keterbatasan pejantan , akhir nya sepakat untuk di cross breed dengan showa.......

 tanggal 16 Maret 2015 kemaren kita pairing kan , sbb :


*Betina*

Kohaku : F1 Wakashoryu 
size: 85 cm
DOB : Desember 2009







*Jantan*

Kohaku : ex Takachio koi Farm 
size  : 63 cm
umur : Yonsai



Showa : ex Matsunosuke koi Farm 
size : 62 cm
umur : Sansai



Showa : F1 Dainiichi ( lebak bulus koi farm)
size : 65 cm
umur : Sansai




tanggal 16 Maret kita coba breed....




jam 23.30 mulai membara..... ::  ::  :: 





tanggal 17 Maret jam 06.00 telur keluar sempurna.....





kira kira akan jadi  apakah anakan nya ?

apakah kekurangan dari pairing ini.....mohon para breeder masukan nya.....

mari diskusi........

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

om Genkoi, 

ijin boleh main ke farmnya dong hehehehe

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Oh iya pairingnya 1 female kohaku vs 3 male. Kohaku dan showa 2 ekor ya.  Kalau pairing gini berarti simpen semua dong om burayaknya ngk di sortir berdasarkan burayak putih / hitam ??

Paling awal awal cull out ikan cacat fisik bener ngk om ??

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

waaa udh mulai cullingg

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Yuk....  

Kita support HOME BREEDER

Dgn kualitas indukan indukan berkualitas. , kita pasti nggak kalah dgn negara tetangga.

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

update umur 65 hari.....

size sekitar 6-8 cm........

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Dahsyaaattt om luki ... bravo!





> Mntap nih...homelokal brederr makin mantapp...sukses teruss lebakbuluskoifarm ^^


Thank you Om Fajar , Om Majin




> mantap euy..hajar HS 21 lah..
> btw, ini hasil culling terakhir..? jangan2, yg "calon2 best" nya msh diumpetin..hahaha


siiiiap Om Edy....ini sudah semua ke foto.... :Becky:  :Becky: 




> Mantep...ditunggu eventnya nih





> Kc..kc...kc..kc....





> Kc kohakuuuu





> Setujuuuuu...
> Ayoo om Luki
> Siap ngebid nihh


lebih prefer KC ya.....doain Om.....2-3 bulanan lagi mudah mudahan bisa di 15-20 cm..... :Pray2:  :Pray2: 





> Wah bagus2 om luki... Mantappp. Showanya mana om?


showa nya hampir tidak ada Om.....






> Om Luki dr umur 7 hari di feed apa ya? Cepet gede n ginuk2.. mohon petunjuk..


artemia lanjut cacing Om......

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> ini shiro ya om luki?


showa dan shiro Om Paul........

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

maruten kohaku  :Peace:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lamasiafarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

